# just bought a 20VQTA..need info



## kingco (Dec 13, 2008)

i just bought a '91 20VQTA and would love to start getting as much info on it as possible. what are the best sites for this type of audi. for example, what is the bolt pattern for the wheels? etc etc etc. 
i checked through fourtitude and quite a few other audi fan sites and havent really come up with much. 
any help would be appreciated.
thanks in advance.
tyson


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: just bought a 20VQTA..need info (kingco)*

Bolt pattern for the wheels is 5X112 35mm offset
A few websites 
http://www.quattro123.com/Audi...e.htm
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB2/index.php
http://www.justfourrings.com/index.php
http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/
http://www.audifans.com/pipermail/200q20v/
A few good parts places.
http://www.autohausaz.com/
http://www.foreignautomotiveparts.com/
http://www.germanautoparts.com/
http://www.genuineaudiparts.com/


----------



## kingco (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: just bought a 20VQTA..need info (yodasfro)*

thank you very much. 
are you sure the '91 was 5x112?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: just bought a 20VQTA..need info (kingco)*

All the bigger audi's are 5x112.


----------



## kingco (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: just bought a 20VQTA..need info (yodasfro)*

thank you.
tyson


----------

